# Hong Kong recognizes Trump as world leader of freedom and make an appeal for help.



## RandomPoster (Aug 30, 2019)

They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 30, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/——/ I’m sure CNN is all over this story.


----------



## Bootney Lee Farnsworth (Aug 30, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really sucked when the fucking Limeys turned Hong Kong over to the Commies.  That's the kind of thing a commie president would do (not naming names, but you know who I mean).

They should join forces with Taiwan and Japan, and secede from The People's Commie Republic. 

.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

It won't matter who the protesters turn to for "salvation", in the end China will win out.  China has no intention of letting Hong Kong once again fall under the sway of the western powers and obviously has no intention on living up to the agreement that was made when Hong Kong was returned to Chinese control.  
In reality the protests will most likely cause China to directly intervene allowing Beijing to exert the type of control it wants over Hong Kong much sooner than the Chinese ruling body hoped.


----------



## petro (Aug 30, 2019)

Why not?
Britain threw them under the bus in the turnover.


----------



## Brain357 (Aug 30, 2019)

RandomPoster said:


> They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope they have a plan b.


----------



## Third Party (Aug 30, 2019)

Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.
> ...


We gave up the Panama canal.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > RandomPoster said:
> ...


/—-/ We didn’t, Jimma Carter gave up thePanama Canal.


----------



## petro (Aug 30, 2019)

Third Party said:


> Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> 
> 
> > RandomPoster said:
> ...


In that agreement we are still allowed to defend the canal.


----------



## Penelope (Aug 30, 2019)

I'm sure if protests were in the Atlantic Airport and shut them down, tramp would send the NG's in.

Heck they even arrested disabled at the capital.

Tramp should stay out of it, they are protecting a murderer.


----------



## Siete (Aug 30, 2019)

Dear op,

China called Trump a liar.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (Aug 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> RandomPoster said:
> 
> 
> > They know that Trump is the man that gets done.  They also know that Trump is the leader of the resistance to Global Communism and crypto-Marxism.
> ...


*It is up to the citizen to step it up on their own.  Sorry but you have to shed your own blood we can not help you in person we can only hope that freedom can be your driving force.  You have enough people to make the diff, but to help you is called a invasion and China is a Nation like we are.  The Citizen of the US would not stand for another Nation to invade us.  So understand your freedom is within your people and what fortunes you will invest in freedom.  Good luck we as a Nation will help when you take control of your City.  You will get help from the FREE people in Formosa.   They are from China and they understand Freedom.*


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> It won't matter who the protesters turn to for "salvation", in the end China will win out.  China has no intention of letting Hong Kong once again fall under the sway of the western powers and obviously has no intention on living up to the agreement that was made when Hong Kong was returned to Chinese control.
> In reality the protests will most likely cause China to directly intervene allowing Beijing to exert the type of control it wants over Hong Kong much sooner than the Chinese ruling body hoped.



Yep, nobody is going to do shit and ultimately Beijing will win.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 30, 2019)

Great Britain had the treaty.
They should ask them for help.


----------



## TomParks (Aug 30, 2019)

Funny the liberals always bitching about Trump and overseas those people would love to have such a leader.


----------



## BlindBoo (Aug 30, 2019)

Cellblock2429 said:


> Third Party said:
> 
> 
> > Bootney Lee Farnsworth said:
> ...



We didn't want to pay to upgrade the Canal.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Aug 30, 2019)

The global darkness is coming 

No one is going to save hong kong from the globo homo chi coms


----------



## EduardBernstein (Aug 30, 2019)

Hong Kong is better off under China. If Hong Kong has Trump meddle it will become the next destabilized country due to war.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > It won't matter who the protesters turn to for "salvation", in the end China will win out.  China has no intention of letting Hong Kong once again fall under the sway of the western powers and obviously has no intention on living up to the agreement that was made when Hong Kong was returned to Chinese control.
> ...


What can anyone do in this instance?  Send the fleet as a show of force?  To Hong Kong?  Even staying in international waters a show of force in this instance would most definitely be viewed as provocative, it is Chinese territory we're talking about.  That would be like China setting a fleet in international waters off of Hawaii or California.......
Sanctions?  Really?  Not at this point.  
UN condemnation......?  Even if that would happen the Chinese wouldn't give a shit.  
China is starting to truly assert herself as a major world player not to be lightly taken for granted, it wouldn't surprise me if China eventually becomes the next world superpower in our place.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

EduardBernstein said:


> Hong Kong is better off under China. If Hong Kong has Trump meddle it will become the next destabilized country due to war.


Good luck with that theory........  It would never become "destabilized", Beijing would make sure of that.  Welcome to the real world..........


----------



## ABikerSailor (Aug 30, 2019)

I wonder if Xi is still gonna be best friends with Trump because of this?


----------



## petro (Aug 30, 2019)

Ringel05 said:


> China eventually becomes the next world superpower in our place.


That is definetly their 100 year plan and they have the patience and will to make it happen.
Here on short attention span America, folks would rather keep thinking of them as backwards. 
We can't deal with China, Dancing With the Stars is on.
In my view, China wouldn't hesitate to roll tanks, which is why Britain let the handover still happen.

I think Hong Kong is screwed.
Gut feeling.


----------



## Ringel05 (Aug 30, 2019)

petro said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > China eventually becomes the next world superpower in our place.
> ...


I don't have a gut feeling, I know.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Aug 30, 2019)

Penelope said:


> I'm sure if protests were in the Atlantic Airport and shut them down, tramp would send the NG's in.
> 
> Heck they even arrested disabled at the capital.
> 
> Tramp should stay out of it, they are protecting a murderer.


Did you object when obama sent America's military to Libya? Syria?


----------

